# dirt jumps and clipless



## Ryebread (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm sure this has been covered before but I'm too lazy to do a search. Does anyone do any dirt jumping with clipless? I realize that you're limited in what you can do (foot off the pedal tricks), etc. I've come to realize that I really need to work on my jumping and I've been riding xc and racing dh with clips for years. I'm not sure its a good idea for me to go learn big doubles and re-learn flats at the same time. seems like a recipe for disaster. And I feel like it comes down to comfort level - i'm just more comfortable attached to my bike. Just curious.


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

seen guys do it.. pros do it, hit big stuff clipped. would I,?? never...


----------



## mondaycurse (Nov 24, 2005)

learn flats, then doubles. I do light DJ in clipless, but I put platforms back on for learning, but now I'm clipless.


----------



## Tarekith (Mar 9, 2005)

I've done it clipless, it's not too bad. For me the bad part wasn't being clipped in, it's when I would twist my foot in the air to control the bike, and then become unclipped! I was using shimano 520's, and if you're not clipped in, there's no platform at all to land on. I switched to flats this year, much better!


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Clipless and DJ is just down right dangerous!!!


----------



## Fillmoe Slim (Oct 23, 2005)

"I was thinking about learning to dirt jump with training wheels cuz it makes me feel like I can't fall over."

That's about how safe I would feel about running clip ins on jumps. It's all about the right tool for the job. In this case flats are the right tool.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Ryebread said:


> I'm sure this has been covered before but I'm too lazy to do a search. Does anyone do any dirt jumping with clipless? I realize that you're limited in what you can do (foot off the pedal tricks), etc. I've come to realize that I really need to work on my jumping and I've been riding xc and racing dh with clips for years. I'm not sure its a good idea for me to go learn big doubles and re-learn flats at the same time. seems like a recipe for disaster. And I feel like it comes down to comfort level - i'm just more comfortable attached to my bike. Just curious.


While I'd be more of an advocate towards dirtjumping with flats, if your comfort zone is with clipless and you've been doing downhill with clipless you might be able to get away with it assuming you have cat-like reflexes in regards to your ability to clipout instantaneously.


----------



## pahearn (Feb 17, 2006)

If you're running SPD you can always reduce the tension so that you can unclip easier if you have to bail. Be careful though if they're too loose and you ever use your feet to aide bunnyhopping you could accidently unclip -- and do an unintensional one-footer. :/

I do straight jumps all the time clipless (normal tension) with no problems, it feels right to me...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillmoe Slim said:


> "I was thinking about learning to dirt jump with training wheels cuz it makes me feel like I can't fall over."
> 
> That's about how safe I would feel about running clip ins on jumps. It's all about the right tool for the job. In this case flats are the right tool.


yikes....i am sure people do it but it is a recipe for disaster


----------



## wXman (Jan 19, 2004)

I jump clipless...done some big tables, doubles, xtrnsfers, hips and the like....they're fine if you're just going straight and not applying any "style" to your jumps. 

I want to learn flats though, because if you wanna do any whips, tabletops, any other style moves they just don't work for that. If I'm riding a trail that has a lot of jumps and stunts built into it with the DH, I like clipless....but if I was gonna just do DJs or ride skinnies all day...I'd want flats


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

I "learned" to DJ with spd pedals but eventually it will catch up with you. My downfall was having too much control over the bike when I was clipped in and having the back wheel kick over to the side unintentionally. I think that the biggest problem is with recovering from a bad jump, it's just easier to bail/brace/avoid a bodyslaming fall with flat pedals.

It's also an all or nothing thing when you do come unclipped during jumps, there are no "half your foot on the pedal" landings with clipless pedals and shoes. 

You will eventually get hurt while jumping with clipless, the only question is if you're comfortable with it. I was fine with it for a while but after 2 rib smashing falls I gave them up for jumps.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

For DJ'ing, clips don't bother me. But, I have Shimano 520's and 858's and neither of them have enough tension for my taste. I need a new set of platform FR clips if I'm gonna use them.


Other than that, 5.10 impacts with Kona Jackshits sound like a clipless solution to me.


----------



## Swoop (Oct 26, 2004)

Go to flats... I have yet to see someone throw their bars down and jump over their bike with clips. I've done that quite a few times... But if you want to jump with clips do it.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Depends on what type of DJ'n you want to do. in 4X racing as well as DH people ride clips a lot. for doing long distance gaps on a DH bike clips would be ok. for rhythm DJ'n on an HT, clipless suck, it takes away a lot of the style and such. if you're just trying to learn to jump in general on tables and such, then clipless are probably ok but i still suggest learning to ride flats again for sure and then get up to the jumps


----------



## Ryebread (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for all the helpful replies y'all. I guess in the end, I'm really looking to get better at jumping as it relates to DH. I've never had much problem with big drops or natural terrain type hits in a course - if they're part of the flow. The problem has always been when there is a built up jump at the finish line or something like that. I just get tweaked out. Its all phsycological I know. Either way I'm heading out to give it a go today, I'll probably bring some flats as well.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Oooo... I forgot something. Definitely learn to jump with platforms. 


I trained for a month on platforms in BMX and I was as fast as I was on clips and way fast clipped in.


----------



## Ojai Bicyclist (Nov 4, 2005)

I say go for it. Look at the pro DH racers. They go buck on DJs in their runs on clips.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Ojai Bicyclist said:


> I say go for it. Look at the pro DH racers. They go buck on DJs in their runs on clips.


They are also racing for money, and usually have very good insurance.


----------



## RobsterCraw (Oct 19, 2004)

I don't like to hit jumps while clipped in. I tried it once and I was stupid. I forgot that I was clipped and I whipped the bike and My feet unclipped. Not cool. Magically, I managed to clip back in right before I hit the ground. This was back when I was riding my Trek 8500, there was no skill to speak of, just oversized balls. I feel much safer on platforms and this is from a guy that came from clipless pedals. Being able to get off your bike can be pretty important.


----------



## pdirt (Jan 12, 2004)

It's not just the clipping in or out, though that is VERY important to doing a good get off cleanly...... you HAVE to learn to pull the bike into you with the 'palms' of your feet... start by learning to bunny hop real good with flats.

DJ's and clipess = karazayyy wrong. It just elimates the good feeling of DJ'ing and creates bad habits of pulling up with your feet the 'wrong' way...

my 2 cents.


I have hit a few of our jumps clipped in... our crew was just like " OK, Old dude's frickin' nutz now... great."


----------



## Big_Tim (Apr 10, 2006)

I say go old skool... start DJ'ing using soe clips and straps, and those old Axo shoes that had a ridge on the bottom that locked your foot to the pedal for ever.... 

Or maybe not


----------



## rpowell (Nov 29, 2004)

No big deal on the clipless. Just go with what you are comfortable with.


----------



## Summit (Mar 25, 2004)

I learned to DJ and use flats concurrently...after years of racing XC and DH with clipless. I still ride clipless for all-out DH and trail riding, but if I'm going technical slow DH, skinnies, and dirt jumps, it's all about the flats.

For me the DJ's weren't too hard to learn with flats since the jumps kinda pump the bike into the air with you, against your feet. Versus straight drops, where I'd try to pull straight up on the pedals and voila - my feet would just float right off - yikes. Took me a little longer to get that one figured out but I've got it pretty well dialed in now. 

So yes I'd say learning DJ's and flats is pretty natural. Give it a try...curious to hear how it goes.


----------

